# Nandopsis Haitiensis!!!



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

Hello  
Can anyone please post some pictures of N. Haitensis?
Is there anything that i have to know before i buy some of them?

Anyone know where i can buy Nandopsis Haitiensis? :-?

Paw


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

This is my male.









Haits are great fish and I have owned many and had many die until I figured them out. They can be obtained quite easily if you are willing to pay a good bit to have them shipped to you. I recommend the following if you plan on raising one.

1. When you get juvies, don't try to feed them immediately once you get them acclimated in your tank. Give them a couple of days or more before feeding them. Stress from shipping may cause bloat.

2. Don't put juvenile haits with larger, more aggressive fish. It will stress them and cause them to bloat. Actually, anything that causes stress may make them sick.

3. Keep the heat up between 84 and 86 F all the time. They do better at higher temps and it may help reduce bloating.

4. Do a 50% water change once a week. Filtration should be near 10 cycles and hour if possible.

5. Feed them whatever you please. I have not known high protein foods to cause bloat in haits as you may read. I do recommend New Life Spectrum and Omega One foods though. They tend to like bloodworms and earthworms as treats.

6. Once grown they need at least a 75 gallon for a lone male. Mine is 9 inches and is in a 75 gallon now. He will soon be moved to a 100 gallon tank. Even when adult, these fish don't mix well with other species of cichlids. They do better in pairs or alone.

Check TNT Aquatics, Tangled up in Cichlids, and Aquabid for availability. Other vendors on this site may have some now too.

This is a great fish to own. It digs a lot, is owner responsive, and is very unique compared with what folks normally keep. The long, flowing trailers are very nice.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

okay.. So i cant have those fishes
1.1 Jagar Cichlid
6 small v. argentea
x.x Cichlasoma grammodes
x.x Salvini
x.x Haitiensis??
The take i 528 gallons what fishes can i have together with Jaguar and V. argentea? because i have bought them


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

Huh???


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

Couple pics of my pair and a few of their fry
































Where are you located Paaw?
All of Darth's tips are 100% on the money, read them carefully before diving into haits.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

I like in denmark and Haits are very hard to get in denmark  
*duaneS* if i should buy some of your fry and get et sended to denmark how much will it cast?

Sorry, my english is bad :?


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

You should contact members of the Danish Cichlid Association, or others closer to you. 
Sorry, I am not able to ship to Europe, but I believe Jeff Rapps or Don Conkel can.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

I drop N. Haits Because i have bought V. Argentea and Jaguar Cichlid


----------

